# Puppy search - Show or Working line?



## SamInLA (Aug 14, 2014)

My wife and i have decided, after a great deal of research (our livingroom looks like a GSD library), to look for a GSD puppy.

I live in Louisiana (New Orleans area) and have been playing the email and phone game for about a month. Following recommendations from GSD club members in the area, back searching awarded dogs to their owners, etc has led me to a single breeder in the area. I have talked with him at length and I have a great feeling about the place. He invited me to come out and have a look, no pressure, and is currently breeding one of his dogs (does not breed often). He's not even sure he is going to sell any puppies, but I am willing to wait and see. All dogs have full lineage, papers, parents all OFA excellent. 

My only reservation is that he line breeds show dogs. I am wondering if anyone here has any information about show lines as companion pets versus working lines. We are looking for an active dog to (ultimately) accompany us on runs, frisbee throwing, and participate in lots of obediance training. There are also small dogs in the family (not our house), and we plan to have kids in the coming years. Should we be looking for a working line puppy? The internet is full of opinions about the American Show lines not even being true German Sheperds. 

I'd appreciate any advice or opinions you all may have. Thanks!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Go meet the dogs. Dogs from any lines can be wonderful and active family members. Don't get hung up on "lines". There are many show line dogs doing what you want for your companion.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Show lines should fit your life style just fine. If you like the breeder make sure you let him know exactly what you want and the things you would like to do.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I have had ASL for decades and have done obedience, agility, herding, etc. with them. You will be fine if you tell the breeder what you are looking for in a dog.

Who is the breeder? I know lots of ASL breeders.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

A good dog is a good dog regardless of whether it is a working line or show line. If you like the parents, the health testing is adequate, and you trust the breeder then go for it.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

American Show Line GSDs make wonderful family companions. I currently share my life with one that I am showing and another older male that I rescued as a senior. I also do some GSD rescue fostering from time to time. As everyone here has said, go see the breeder and if your gut feels good about what you see and hear, proceed.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Agree with what everyone else said. Also, since your initial contact has been with local owners of dogs from the breeder, talk to the owners about how their dog fits into their family. 

Not just how they do in shows, but what are they like to live with. How are they around little children, small dogs, in new environments, on trips, with visitors, at the vet, etc. That will give you some good insight as to whether the dogs from this breeder is what you are looking for.


----------



## Unforgiving (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm a firm believer in its all how you raise the dogs. 

If you raise it to be your family pet, I reckon you'll do just fine as long as the health stuff and everything is covered. 

Over here, the main difference between working line and show line is the back hips. I can't put to words how its different, but appearance only.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

My GSD is American show line. He is perfect for my lifestyle. I am a trail runner and I feel much safer with him at my side on the secluded trails. And while he does not like strange dogs, we were able to get him comfortable with my mother in law's cocker spaniel puppy and he does fine with her now. Physically he is perfect. At five years old he has had no major health issues and his hips are just fine. He runs anywhere from 30 - 50 miles a week with me throughout the year. He is well behaved in the house and gets along great with my female dog. He loves my extended family but is reserved/aloof around strangers. 

The only real downside to my dog has been his sharpness, a fondness for chasing cats, and some underconfidence. I wouldn't say those traits are necessarily common in the ASL. But temperament is important and you might want to see if you can speak to some of the owners of dogs from this breeder.


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

I have a west german show line. 7 months old and worth his weight in gold. So far he has been everything I imagined and more.

As others said, if the breeder is good, parents are good, health testing is performed then go for it


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Unforgiving said:


> Over here, the main difference between working line and show line is the back hips. I can't put to words how its different, but appearance only.


There are some visible differences, but the difference is the lineage/pedigree and nothing else. A working line dog from a working line pedigree cannot suddenly be a show line dog because it looks more like a show line, or vice versa.


----------



## Las Presitas (May 10, 2013)

I have a WGSL. She is calm and cuddly with me happy to watch me watch tv, and runs around with my husband feeding the animals. Great energy and can go for hours, but easily calm too.


----------



## Unforgiving (Jul 27, 2014)

Liesje said:


> There are some visible differences, but the difference is the lineage/pedigree and nothing else. A working line dog from a working line pedigree cannot suddenly be a show line dog because it looks more like a show line, or vice versa.


I found the difference that I mean, and that I have read about on a fair number of different websites.

"roach back" can be more leaning towards a show line, than a working line, appearance wise. But yes, other wise can be more genetic than anything else.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

d4mmo said:


> I have a west german show line. 7 months old and worth his weight in gold. So far he has been everything I imagined and more.
> 
> As others said, if the breeder is good, parents are good, health testing is performed then go for it


what was you imagined? pics would be nice also!


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

I wanted the perfect GSD. Beautiful smart and brave, good at everything and excellent temperament. He really makes me proud and feel lucky to own him. I had no intention to compete in anything but I take him to obedience and show class once a week and have been poached by breeders to purchase him.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Unforgiving said:


> I'm a firm believer in its all how you raise the dogs.


 I'd have to disagree with you on that one. 

While how you raise them goes a long way to making a great dog, you will never be able to override terrible genetics and temperament, no matter how good a trainer you are or which lines you go with.


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

blackshep said:


> I'd have to disagree with you on that one.
> 
> While how you raise them goes a long way to making a great dog, you will never be able to override terrible genetics and temperament, no matter how good a trainer you are or which lines you go with.



I agree. I have made soooooo many mistakes raising this dog yet his very solid. I have seen friends that have taken a much more accurate, consistent and correct approach and they still have problems.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Environment doesn't change temperament.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

blackshep said:


> i'd have to disagree with you on that one.
> 
> While how you raise them goes a long way to making a great dog, you will never be able to override terrible genetics and temperament, no matter how good a trainer you are or which lines you go with.


agree 100%.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

MichaelE said:


> Environment doesn't change temperament.


but it sure can exacerbate problems.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Hey Sam,

I'm in Shreveport.

My only caveat is that you haven't mentioned the health checks done by the breeder. 

Search this site for 'responsible breeder.' 

There are some good tips.

good luck.


----------



## daisyrunner (Dec 5, 2013)

d4mmo said:


> I wanted the perfect GSD. Beautiful smart and brave, good at everything and excellent temperament. He really makes me proud and feel lucky to own him. I had no intention to compete in anything but I take him to obedience and show class once a week and have been poached by breeders to purchase him.
> View attachment 235305
> View attachment 235313


Hes a handsome guy!!!


----------

